# HIGHSCHOOL OF THE DEAD @013



## vjjejj (Dec 16, 2007)

A mysterious, lethal disease is on the loose worldwide, resulting in a catastrophic death rate of humanity, and the increasing rise of attacks, caused by the living dead. In Japan, several high school students and a school nurse have banded together to escape Fujimi Private High School shortly after it was attacked by "them." The group now attempts to igure who or what was responsible for this plague, and in the meantime, attempt to survive the present apocalypse. 
If you like these comics can be the following website free collections......
manga LINK>>>>>>>


----------



## Linton Robinson (Dec 16, 2007)

Gee, where'd you just happen to run across that neat site, vjjejj?

This sounds like somebody decided to come up with something that was "Buffy The Vampire Slayer", but different.   And this was the first thought they had.


----------

